# Training books.



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I am sure this has come up many times before. 

I thought I would start this about Pointing dog training books. 
What authour has had the most influence on your training style?
If you could only have one book on training what would it be?
Top three picks for a new bird dog owner.

I will start by saying I have only read three books cover to cover on the subject.
:The ultimate guide to bird dog training
Jerome B. Robinson
:Training the versatile hunting dog
Chuck Johnson 2nd ed
:Speed train your own bird dog 
Larry Muller

I would say that speed train your own bird dog by Larry Muller, has been the go to manual for me, his no nonsense approach and simple to use illustrations have been paramount in our training approach. I like how the book dives right in and works as a easy refrence manual.

My least favorite read was Ultimate guide to bird dog training, filled with long storys about dog work and personal dog related chapters, I enjoyed the read but felt that I was still searching for useful training material.

So I would pick Larry Muller Speed train your own bird dog. 
I do not completly agree with his aggressive gun conditioning at the puppy stage, I think for a Vizsla Adjustments should be made there. Also skip the Pigeon pole and buy a luncher. The chapter on Pigeons is a great addition that I have yet to find in any gun dog book.

I look forward to adding some new books to my library, hearing what has shaped others dog training.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Best way to train your gun dog - The Delmar Smith method by Bill Tarrant

Training with Mo by Martha Greenlee

How to help Gun dogs train themselves by Joan Bailey

Ken


----------

